# REMIS bathroom rooflight



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Hello all

An unfriendly tree branch has swooped down and broken the outer perspex layer of my Remis bathroom rooflight (2003 Hymer B564).

Can't get hold of Brownhills parts dept and wonder if anyone else has had to replace one of these?

I fear it may be sold only as a whole unit to be replaced only by the main dealer but all I need is the perspex lid.

It's about 18" square. The hinge brackets(2) are part of the moulded unit but the perspex lid is hinged to them and swivels on steel pins. Can the pins be tapped out without breaking the moulded hinge bracket does anyone know?

Thanks

Harry


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

there was a recent post about getting the remis lid off to clean it, which might help you get it off

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-129151-cleaning-bathroom-hatch-in-hymer-b544sl-camper.html

Brownhills are certainly not dealers any more, and probably don't have access to parts from HYmer. You could try Travelworld at Telford, or one of the new dealers, or even Remis directly?

http://www.remimobil.de/en/products/


----------



## dally1 (Jul 1, 2010)

I needed a new dome for my Remis 900x600 rooflight and discovered that they don't just supply a dome so had to buy a full unit. Could be the same with a smaller unit.

If it's a standard 400x400 rooflight that you have you might want to consider changing the whole unit for a Dometic one. Readily available on ebay, costs about £100 delivered. I got one to replace my Remis in the bathroom, took me 20 minutes to replace and it's a much nicer unit, it appears to let in more light.


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi.

Have you looked here?

http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/ventilation/Remis_Rooflights_and_Spare_Parts.aspx

Lots of bits listed, my lick, everything except the bit you want!!

Regards

Mike


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks Mike McPezza! That's just the one I need. And it's a lot cheaper than I expected. 

Looks like a straightforward replacement once I've got the old one off. Wonder how tricky that will be.

Many thanks.

Cheers

Harry


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Good Luck.

Mike


----------

